# Potterverse wizards vs. Nasuverse mages



## MAPSK (Feb 21, 2013)

Feel free to suggest other matchups, or if you wish, just turn this into an everyone vs. everyone thread but for now:

Aozaki Aoko vs. Lord Voldemort
Aozaki Touko vs. Albus Dumbledore
Kayneth Archibald El Melloi vs. Severus Snape
Emiya Kiritsugu vs. Sirius Black
Tohsaka Rin vs. Harry Potter
Emiya Shirou vs. the Weasleys
Lugh Beowulf vs. Remus Lupin
Matou Kariya vs. Hagrid
Luvia Edelfelt vs. Hermoine

PIS/CIS is off. Location is an empty field. Starting distance is 20m. Each combatant must finish their respective fight before they are allowed to help the others. Who wins?

Bonus Scenario: If this is too much rape for the Nasuverse, turn on CIS for them.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 21, 2013)

lol, Nasuverse rapes. They have much greater reactions and more hax.

Maybe Hagrid could put a win but that's all.


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 21, 2013)

Hagrid has some magic resistance as a half giant actually

All I remember from Kariya was bugs...

Not sure on the luvia matchup actually, unless she's comparable to rin, then that's also rape

Scenario 1: Aoko starts off with a little feint, Voldemort dies.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

> Not sure on the luvia matchup actually, unless she's comparable to rin



She is. And knows wrestling moves.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 21, 2013)

Qinglong said:
			
		

> Hagrid has some magic resistance as a half giant actually


He was noted for his hard skin(so he reflected few spells). But I doubt bugs will be able to pierce him, even if. What then?


> Not sure on the luvia matchup actually, *unless she's comparable to rin*, then that's also rape


I assumed she's. If not then Herma could likely put a win.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Also considering she can fire of Gandr.

And



> On a certain occasion, Luvia tried to reserve the 28th room in the top floor of the Norwich Students Dormitory entirely for herself, but that became impossible when Rin also asked the same room. After a series of events that resulted in the recommendation letter that Rin got from a Lord being torn apart, a big fight broke out and a reception desk was destroyed in the process. Afterwards, both were forbidden from ever entering the dormitory again. So because boarding houses are too small, she bought a European-style mansion for herself to live in.







She needs more love in the series.


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 21, 2013)

I just don't recall what Kariya actually did with his magic other than the whole bug summon thing. Then he ran into a firewall and fried bugs.

EDIT: any specifics on which wrestling moves? Sounds like a PPV fight with a finisher.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 21, 2013)

He was doing more harm to himself than to his enemy, yeah.


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 21, 2013)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> lol, Nasuverse rapes.







In all seriousness though, is there nothing any of them besides Hagrid can do to not get raped, even with CIS for the Nasuverse?


----------



## Boomy (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, with CIS on Shirou would probably give Redheads something to eat acting like a good guy before getting trolled by twins.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Qinglong said:


> I just don't recall what Kariya actually did with his magic other than the whole bug summon thing. Then he ran into a firewall and fried bugs.
> 
> EDIT: any specifics on which wrestling moves? Sounds like a PPV fight with a finisher.



I've only seen the ones in Unlimited Codes considering HA is not translated but...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhmXcfTGup8[/YOUTUBE]

still


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 21, 2013)

Real Wizards use Staffs yo.


----------



## Atem (Feb 21, 2013)

Kayneth could do some serious damage with Volumen, especially since it acts on its own and even if they use a torture curse or imperious curse it will still protect him. On that note, could the average Nasu-verse mage break out of imperious like Shirou did with Ilya's hypnosis?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Considering Mages are better trained than Shirou?


----------



## Boomy (Feb 21, 2013)

Gwyn said:
			
		

> On that note, could the average Nasu-verse mage break out of imperious like Shirou did with Ilya's hypnosis?


You mean those Mystic Eyes Illya used to show Shirou her castle? He broke from that on his own?

iirc, Illya disabled it herself. 

Or you meant something else?


----------



## Atem (Feb 21, 2013)

No, quite sure Shirou broke out of it himself by using some of his circuits. His body was paralyzed by Ilya's hypnosis. Starts at around 4:39.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U5rmxMBy04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Boomy (Feb 21, 2013)

Fair enough then.

Though, you know, we don't know what's stronger Imperious or Mystic Eyes of Binding.


----------



## ikoke (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't mind Op,but this is a rather dull and one sided match up!


----------



## Boomy (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't mind HP-verse getting stomped 

I will probably soon make Channelers(Wheel of Time) vs Mages(Nasu).

Though I still need to finish a few books of WoT.


----------



## Atem (Feb 21, 2013)

Neither do I.

Thanks to CBR's SOUL REAPING avada kedvra and Voldemort beating Darth Vader nonsense.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, this can't end well for the Potterverse.



Gwyn said:


> Neither do I.
> 
> Thanks to CBR's* SOUL REAPING avada kedvra and Voldemort beating Darth Vader nonsense.*



Wait, people actually believed that? The fuck?


----------



## AliceKumo (Feb 21, 2013)

HP Wizards trnasmute shit into antimatter, give Nasu Mages cancer with the luminos spell or use brooms to fly into splace. 

Only one i see losing this is Kariya, but that's pretty much because the guy is below average human when it comes to the state of his body.


----------



## Atem (Feb 21, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Well, this can't end well for the Potterverse.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, people actually believed that? The fuck?



Yeah. It's even a ruling so if you go against it continuously you get banned. They say you can change it by talking to the Mod who made it and explaining why it's wrong but that's a lie. They will just come up with a convoluted explanation for why it's still right instead. They're good at making asinine generalizations, using abc logic, and association fallacies to assert their status quo. 

On that note, Voldemort gets a sealing designation and is turned into an experiment by Clock Tower.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 21, 2013)

Ohh put them vs the run of the mill slayers mage, and the high tiers vs the sages.


----------



## theemegas (Feb 21, 2013)

Xelloss said:


> Ohh put them vs the run of the mill slayers mage, and the high tiers vs the sages.



Now that would just be a slaughterfest, Run of the mill slayers mages can pretty much soulfuck via astral spells, and the good mages can improvise their spells for the situation. Plus, all their spells have a side effect of casting a barrier during the chant.


----------



## SophisTEAcated (Feb 21, 2013)

Dobby solos :3



Gwyn said:


> Thanks to CBR's SOUL REAPING avada kedvra and Voldemort beating Darth Vader nonsense.



Wut.

No. No seriously...

Wut.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 21, 2013)

theemegas said:


> Now that would just be a slaughterfest, Run of the mill slayers mages can pretty much soulfuck via astral spells, and the good mages can improvise their spells for the situation. Plus, all their spells have a side effect of casting a barrier during the chant.



I mean vs Nasuverse mages not HP mages


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 21, 2013)

That is literally the silliest shit I have ever heard of. And I read JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Kazu (Feb 21, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> That is literally the silliest shit I have ever heard of. And I read JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.



At least JJBA had the added quality of being awesome.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 21, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> At least JJBA had the added quality of being awesome.



At first I was confused at you stating the obvious.

And then I realized...

"Hey, wait. It _does_ seem like MAPSK didn't seem to notice that that was a major difference between those two things. Huh."


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesomeness is often silly, and silliness is often awesome. It's just facts


----------



## zenieth (Feb 22, 2013)

Why is this even a match?

The only person who couldn't solo this on the Nasu side is Kariya and MAYBE lluvia and that's just due to no feats.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 22, 2013)

I just noticed you have Beowulf there.

How could you even remotely think that was a good idea?

He could shit stomp almost everybody

on his side.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 22, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I just noticed you have Beowulf there.
> 
> How could you even remotely think that was a good idea?
> 
> ...



Totally missed that.

Also need to get Mahouka(?), but first, Rose Gun Days.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 22, 2013)

Nasu mages are way above Potter Mages even the specialists only type Mages. Most of these match ups are mismatches. Kiritsugu vs Sirius?A mage killer with time manipulation and special bullets whose a tactical genius that fights things more superhuman than Potterverse?

Emiya Shirou either becomes Archer or a Magus killer of same rank as Kiritsugu. He can also trace Noble Phantasms or in certain timelines a reality marble of swords to decimate an army of magus. Potterverse wizards would not be able to blitz him before he traces either.  He could also blow them from 4kms away with an exploding arrow. Nine Bullet Revolver would decimate the Weasleys and others at once since Shirou goes way above the speed of Sound when using it.

True Magic users/major magic families of Nasuverse are above Potterverse.

Rin has the Jeweled Sword to draw power from various dimensions and the ability to see multiple futures plus tons of other spells. She took on Dark Sakura and her army of shadow monsters.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 22, 2013)

As the matter regarding, Kariya and his magic.
His only notable ability is to control bugs.
He could make some alteration to these bugs like giving them wings and then command them to attack.
Pretty basic stuff but IIRC said bugs were supposed to tear a human apart in an instant.
Sure, they were less of a nerf gun against Tokiomi's flame barrier but that just shows how much stronger the latter was.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Feb 22, 2013)

They were stated to be capable of devouring a bull and crush even its bones in an instant. The best they did was kill off one of Caster's demons.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 22, 2013)

MAPSK said:


> Feel free to suggest other matchups, or if you wish, just turn this into an everyone vs. everyone thread but for now:
> *
> 1.)*Aozaki Aoko vs. Lord Voldemort
> *2.)*Aozaki Touko vs. Albus Dumbledore
> ...




Aoko kicks him in the face before Voldemort can even think about his wand.
Touko effortlessly takes control of Dumbledore's fireballs and repels any other magic he tries to throw. Given if she's merciful enough to wait instead of just devouring Dumbledore with her familiar.
Internal damage via Sectumsepra might be dangerous for Kayneth (or not) but Snape has no chance to do anything before Volumen Hydraginum kills him.
Magus Killer versus Ani*magus* (even puns aside, he would effortlessly win)
Potter falls unconscious before he can raise his wand and then gets his memory wiped.
The Weasleys would get devastated in a serious combat.
Standard package werewolf against a Divine Spirit capable of stomping hypersonic Dead Apostles? I'm not sure how would this one turn out...
Depends on how long Hagrid can last against a swarm of carnivorous bugs that can crush an entire bull in an instant.
You should've put her against Hagrid. As things stand Luvia performs German Suplex on Hermonie.


----------

